# Monster Crappie



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

Caught this guy from shore today on a Keitech swimbait. I have caught a couple a little bigger, but didn't get as good a pic as this because I was by myself those times.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice one! I haven't caught any crappie in several years now. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats thatâ€™s a big one


Good fishing to all!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes sir.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

That's HUGE!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Beautiful fish congrats


----------



## rhaas90 (Dec 17, 2018)

Nice! That is awesome!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Thatâ€™s a very nice crappie....For sure one to be proud of....


----------



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

silentkilla said:


> Thatâ€™s a very nice crappie....For sure one to be proud of....


Thanks; that means a lot coming from the master.


----------



## johnbutte (Nov 28, 2018)

Very nice! Crappie are about the best table fare you can find.


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

Wow. CongraTz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Very nice crappie. Did you measure or weigh it? Just curious.


----------



## bassjedi (Jul 20, 2016)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> Very nice crappie. Did you measure or weigh it? Just curious.


No, it took a little while to get my daughter to bring the phone over for a pic so I just wanted to get it right back in the water after. Kind of kicking myself for not at least putting it up next to the rod and measuring later. Oh well.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

I guess you will just have to go out and catch another one. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

You did the right thing by getting it back in the water quickly. May have lost some bragging rights though. 



bassjedi said:


> No, it took a little while to get my daughter to bring the phone over for a pic so I just wanted to get it right back in the water after. Kind of kicking myself for not at least putting it up next to the rod and measuring later. Oh well.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Id've had a hard time letting that one go anyplace but in my belly. Bad enough people make ya feel bad about keeping largemouths to eat, I'll be danged if I'll feel that way about a crappie. That sho is a nice one!



bassjedi said:


> No, it took a little while to get my daughter to bring the phone over for a pic so I just wanted to get it right back in the water after. Kind of kicking myself for not at least putting it up next to the rod and measuring later. Oh well.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice crappie. I would have released it back into crisco bay. Some good hot oil.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Most people want fancy toys and gadgets for Christmas. Me? Just give me a limit of Crappies like this... I'm set till next Christmas!


----------

